# Both types of batteries



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This engine has been a long time coming.











I set it up with Revo and Phonex sound.
I also set it up with on board battery in the unit.
OR
If I want to lash up with others and run battery car for longer ,heavier trains I can.
Just a few more grab irons to go and it will be my new "traveling engine".
Visiting other club memebers layouts.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Which battery is that one, Marty??? 

Do you use the drill batteries in a folllow car????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

18 volt drill in all cars 
I have Ricks 14.? drop in the loco 
(can't think of his company name)


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Let me help you out Marty, "Cordless Renovations." 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing as Marty with my NW-2s 

I was going to make the Calf a battery car.

I was going to keep the wiring for a battery car and add a switch so if I want I could use a battery car.

Now, after reading this I am going to look into doing my SD-40-2s and my SD 45s.

JJ


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Stan, that's our CR-900 16.8V @ AA2300mah Nimh battery-pack, JJ this battery fit's nicely in the calf of your NW2. I use our CR-1600B 14.8V 2600mah Lithium-Ion 2x2 brick in booth of my Crandic Cow & Calf, they fit perfect either as a center weight or under the cab. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

keep in mind (tho you have not said for sure) but you can still have powered battery engines .


----------

